# Fluval Fx-5, where to buy and thoughts on it?



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, i'm considering in the near future, once i get a bigger tank, a Fluval fx-5 filter. Looking for thoughts and comments on this filter, price, value adn so forth....
I understand that it does not come with very much media, and when i asked At big als in Scarborough they didn't know and has to open the box......
Looking for everyone's thoughts and experience, even price on this one....

tks
sheldon


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Sheldon,

I have never used them but read a couple reviews on them. Supposed to be great with the mechanical filtration. And decent with biological. there is a lot of foam in there for the mechanical and then the biological all goes in the middle. The review I read said that they started pretty well with the priming system. I think this was the review I read awhile back. I've always had Fluval canisters and I've never had any problems. Just got a Eheim 2028 that i'm going to try out. Hope that helps a bit.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68458

There were a few being sold on Price network a few weeks to a month ago. Used but reasonable prices.

Wil


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I use an FX5 on my 135 gallon tank... they push A LOT of water and since I love circulation it's my favourtie and only canister i've ever used.

I got it for $200 in kijiji, so look around ;P


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I think they are garbage and i would never recommend buying one. 

I still have one running but it is used to push water I dont even think I have media in it that is how long it has been since i opened it up.

If you are going to buy a canister filter look into the Renas or Eheims.

We all have different opinions though.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I use a FX5 with an Eheim proII on my 135 gal tank. It acts as a mechanical filter for me. I have the eheim for the bio. I wouldn't say that it's garbage though. I think it's one of the best at moving tons of water. I really do like that combo though.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks for everyone's comments so far...
Cheers!!!
sheldon


----------

